

Ask HN: Any interesting problems/ideas to tap into? - joering2

Dear HN: I've been recently let go from my work where 70% of time I used to program web apps (mostly HTML5, PHP, jQuery, MySQL, etc). Therefore I have plenty of free time on my hands and would like to keep my hobby (programming) going with some interesting ideas. Can you share/help?<p>edit: of course ideas that are doable for an average programmer :) and the only thing stopping you from doing those at your own is a lack of time.
======
jeffool
I went to school to program, but didn't stick with it, otherwise I've got a
genuine problem I'd look more into. (If you're interested in mobile app
development.)

I've long wondered why there isn't an app that turns cell phones into
functional TTY machines for the deaf and hard of hearing. Like many of us, the
deaf community has cell phones, but unlike many of us, they still need TTY
machines for many functions. These tools are not cheap, being over $100. I see
no reason the functionality can't be emulated cheaply, or for free, by smart
phones.

Currently turning on TTY modes on a cell phone only enable hearing Baudot
tones. An app should listen to the phone call, interpret the Baudot tones (at
a paltry 45 baud at worse, but there are proprietary and alternative
protocols[0]) into text on screen, and then transmit Baudot tones at the same
rate when typed.

If you can figure it out (I'm sure there's a reason why it isn't done
already,) then I'm sure you could charge a few bucks for it. Figure there's
~28M deaf people in the US? There's plenty with cell phones, especially
younger people.

Such tech could also just receive Baudot and send voice (VCO; Voice Carry
Over), and receive voice and send Baudot (HCO; Hearing Carry Over). It could
even be used for cell to cell TTY calls, letting the deaf and hard of hearing
communicate using minutes instead of texts or data.

[0][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telecommunications_device_for_t...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telecommunications_device_for_the_deaf#Protocols)

~~~
joering2
<http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3519>

~~~
jeffool
Both iPhones and Androids can both be set into TTY mode. This allows you to
use them with traditional TTY machines you still have to spend a hundred bucks
on, and is generally a stationary unit in the home (though not always.). This
doesn't let you use them as I'd described. This mode change would be used in
conjunction with the suggested software.

My honest assumption is that there's a reason no one has made the app that
replaces hundred dollar equipment... But I haven't found the reason yet.

------
WTPayne
Better programming tools; particularly mutation-based fuzz-testing tools; code
structure visualisation; statistical, nonlinear code quality metrics,
structure-based code similarity metrics and similarity-based code
search/suggestion; better linting & static analysis tools; refactoring tools
that integrate with unit tests; continuous testing tools; better documentation
for existing tools.

------
nostromo
<http://www.reddit.com/r/SomebodyMakeThis> can be a source of inspiration for
fun side projects

~~~
joering2
thanks, didn't know that. Unfortunately I don't find anything worth
pursuing...

------
manglav
if you're looking for some freelance work, shoot me an email. I have several,
pretty basic ideas I'd like to get off the ground, but no time. Why not have
fun and get paid doing it?

~~~
joering2
what is your email? - the email field on your HN profile is not accessible to
others.

thanks.

~~~
manglav
my username at gmail. Look forward to hearing from you! and you do know a way
to fix that?

------
yashchandra
check out <http://www.ideaswatch.com>

